# Funny Chick Tract!!!



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Chick tracts are the best!!!

http://www.chick.com/reading/tracts/0022/0022_01.asp

Highlights:
- The way the "anti-God" forces are portrayed 
- "You've been here two years and have never talked to him about eternal life -- shame on you!" :rofl
- The way they plug their own product (tracts) in the comic! :rofl 
- Ethel's violent resistance!! :rofl
- The ghoulish guy going "Haw Haw Haw" and saying he could kiss Ethel :rofl
- Buz Adams! What a charmer!
- An angel resorts to kicking/tripping a person to get him to fall into someone! :rofl
- The way the angels and boogiemen (what are they!?) use Star Wars Jedi powers to disrupt free will! 
- Sandy is going to wash her hair! :rofl
- Mr. Bishop's ridiculously easy conversion! 
- "Don't stop, Cathy!" and "Go on, Cathy, you're getting through!" You'd think something else was going on. :rofl
- And an awesome surprise ending!!!!

I was rooting for the ghoulie/zombie guys, of course... Muahahah!! Another lost soul!!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

ardrum said:


> "Don't stop, Cathy!" and "Go on, Cathy, you're getting through!" You'd think something else was going on. :rofl


:lol

I forgot about these! Yay, more things to do on the net when I'm bored!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

They're good times!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey I've gotten those left on my car before! Don't stop Cathy :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Hey I've gotten those left on my car before! Don't stop Cathy :lol


That's awesome! Haw haw haw!


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

I used to find these gems at the bus station all the time. They're very popular reading on the Internet (especially the D&D one).

More pics of hot Chicks:


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Snickersnack said:


>


That's actually scary


----------

